# Loggies in Svc Bns vs Cbt Arm Units



## LOGO (28 Aug 2004)

Hi there,

I have been a Log O in a svc bn for the past year and a half year and I will be moving to a different province (b/c of work) this fall.   
I've finished BOTP, CAP, BCT 1&2 and ICT.   
I'm not sure whether I should join the local svc bn or cbt arms unit as a Log O   :-. 

Can anyone tell me what positions Log Os can hold in Reserve Combat arms units?
Are there any Loggies out there who can share their experience in a cbt arms unit?

Thanks


----------



## mdh (29 Aug 2004)

Hi Logo,

I think that you'll find that the number of LogO positions within a combat arms Regiment might be limited. I was originally intending to sign up as a LogO but the regiment I wanted didn't have any positions available.  If memory serves I think they had only two official slots for LogOs.  You should check with the Regiment you are transferring to and see if they can take you on - if not they might try and slot you in as a combat arms officer, ie infantry, arty, armour - depending on what kind of unit it is, and when a LogO position becomes available you can request a transfer.  However some units are so shortstaffed (esp. with junior officers) that they will bring you on strength and offer a variety of tasks that fit within the realm of LogO responsibilities such as finance or transport.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (29 Aug 2004)

The Calgary Highlanders had a couple of Logistics officers, one was the Quartermaster, another the Finance Officer.  Both have since left the regiment.  I had enquired about positions for Logistics officers in the regiment and it seemed at the time (things may have changed in the last couple of years) that mdh is quite correct in that positions are very limited.

Our QM did go to the field with us, generally he worked in the battalion Command Post.  There were also opportunities for him to do extracurricular type stuff, don't know if that is normal or not.  

Our current Finance Officer was CFR, he had been infantry qualified - I think - and served as a Master Warrant Officer with us (and had previously been RSM of the Black Watch from what I understand).  However, his training on civvie street was with a bank, which is likely why he is in the Fin O slot.  I think his officer qualification is considered infantry rather than Logistics.  I believe he wears the regimental cap badge rather than the Log badge.  Now I'll have to take a look next time he is in uniform.

The logistics officers I've known in the Regiment all seemed rather happy and gainfully employed, for what it is worth to you.


----------



## Eowyn (4 Sep 2004)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> The Calgary Highlanders had a couple of Logistics officers, one was the Quartermaster, another the Finance Officer.   Both have since left the regiment.   I had enquired about positions for Logistics officers in the regiment and it seemed at the time (things may have changed in the last couple of years) that mdh is quite correct in that positions are very limited.
> 
> Our QM did go to the field with us, generally he worked in the battalion Command Post.   There were also opportunities for him to do extracurricular type stuff, don't know if that is normal or not.
> 
> The logistics officers I've known in the Regiment all seemed rather happy and gainfully employed, for what it is worth to you.



Being the previous Fin O to the one Michael mentioned and currently serving with a Service Battalion, I have an idea of both areas.  PM me sometime.  As the Fin O, I did go to the field, but like the QM, was a duty officer at the CP.


----------

